# message for drownedgirl and elsbelle



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi .

Hope that you dont mind me asking you, but the book that you are reading by Randine Lewis..is it this one.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Infertility-Cure-Ancient-Wellness-Pregnant/dp/0316172294/sr=1-1/ref=si_1_1/203-3985164-7845523?ie=UTF8&s=books

Many thanks Hickson x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, hickson, that's the one. Happy reading!


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Thanks hun xx

Hickson x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, it's very good.

Also:

http://www.thefertilesoul.com/Diagnosis/FSH/ (An article)


----------

